

24 hours with an Electric BMW through BMW's Zipcar competitor in the Bay Area - benguild
http://benguild.com/post/58461622635/ev-adventure-24-hours-with-an-electric-vehicle-what

======
benguild
TL;DR Ultimately, it seems like EV's are awesome as long as where you're going
has a charging station and that you can actually make it there.

------
kken
Interesting article, but is it just me or did the narrative jump and loop
several times?

